# Guitar Refinishing in the London Area?



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey all,

Looking to get my SG painted, and was wondering if anyone knew of any painters/re-finishers in the London area? 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Goderich is an hour and a quarter away.

Josh House www.houseguitars.com does a superb job of his finishes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I get the sense Joey is looking for some custom artwork, such as The Fool guitar, as opposed to a nice finish.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Heh, not this time Dave. But you're not wrong, definitely not interested in getting a hand rubbed nitro finish for an SG special. It's one of the faded models and I'm looking to put a nice white workhorse type finish on it, possibly leaving the neck bare mahogany. But at the same time I don't want to bring it to a dude who's going to hit it with a can of Krylon. 

Mooh, thanks for the link, I think it might be kind of overkill here though. His stuff looks fantastic nonetheless.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Joey D. said:


> Heh, not this time Dave. But you're not wrong, definitely not interested in getting a hand rubbed nitro finish for an SG special. It's one of the faded models and I'm looking to put a nice white workhorse type finish on it, possibly leaving the neck bare mahogany. But at the same time I don't want to bring it to a dude who's going to hit it with a can of Krylon.
> 
> Mooh, thanks for the link, I think it might be kind of overkill here though. His stuff looks fantastic nonetheless.


Well, whatever. He (House) did a Les Paul neck repair (for one of my students) which included a refinish and it was very convincing. 

There's also Marc Beneteau in St. Thomas www.beneteauguitars.com but he's likely pricier.

Good luck anyway. I wouldn't mind seeing the end result.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You could check with Lowtones (Mark) when he gets back in the country, sometime in mid September I think.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Alright, well thanks for the options guys. I'm going to email Josh and see if I can get a ballpark quote. I'll definitely share some pics once this comes to fruition.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Josh House is a great guy.

You might also try this guy in St. Thomas.

http://www.lacroixguitars.ca/

N


----------

